# Cover letters for magazine submission...



## abuena (Apr 22, 2008)

Can someone tell me where I can view some examples of cover letters regarding submitting images to magazines for photography consideration?

graaaciaaaaas.


----------



## christopher walrath (Apr 22, 2008)

I don't know where you might find examples along these lines.  But whatever you decide on, make it short, succinct and to the point.  The Art Editor is likely going to be VERY busy and if he/she even looks at your work with more than a gloss over, a five page thome heralding your accomplishments and dreams might shut them off.  Maybe a couple of paragraphs.  And make sure your work is easily visible.  If on CD/DVD, no slide show set ups or fancy-shmancy stuff.  Just files easily accessible individually and visible well as thumbnails.  If prints or slides, a contact sheet showing the bulk of your work up front so that they can view everything without having to turn a bunch of pages.  As a matter of fact, might not be a bad idea accompanying a CD/DVD either.  Make it simple and short in viewing your work and your chances go up exponentially from 0% to about 3 or 4.  Just kidding.  KISS.  Good luck.


----------



## abuena (Apr 24, 2008)

hey thanks very much!


----------

